# My 4th Refurb



## Clark (Apr 16, 2015)

Two days ago, Yahoo had article about Canon reducing the cost of their lens for sale. Some as much as $800 IIRC.
So I'm like- gotta look at the refurbs. Been waiting for about 18 months for my price point on this item I been wanting so bad.
I have rented it twice before. It rocks! 

I have no problem with refurbs from Canon. Two years ago, the warranty was three months on refurbs. Now the warranty is one year, matching new product warranty.

Last year new, this was $1100.00
Today on B&H Photo it is $999.00

Tuesday it was $567.00 after tax, free shipping. Direct from Canon.
Feeling good right now


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2015)

What kind of orchid is that!?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow what a price drop. Same deal for camera bodies?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow, fine aquisition, great price!!!! Jean


----------



## phraggy (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks good but at my age I wouldn't know what to do with it!!!!

Ed


----------



## Clark (Apr 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> What kind of orchid is that!?



It is an L.
As in Luxury.


----------



## Clark (Apr 17, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Wow what a price drop. Same deal for camera bodies?


I don't think so.
But they have sales. Maybe 3x a year.
But the best deal I got was with Canon Loyalty Program.
I'm gonna see you soon Charles. I'll share my experience then.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 17, 2015)

That's a pretty good deal. Way to go Clark. I hope Nikon offers the same thing.


----------

